# PC Start: Kein Bild, Monitor sagt " No Video Input"



## Xyra (11. August 2009)

Hi,

habe mir von hardwareversand.de einen PC zusammenbauen lassen.
Jetzt ist der PC da und wenn ich ihn anschließe, natürlich auch den Monitor, dann kommt einfach kein Bild, auf dem Monitorbild steht dann einfach nur: "No Video Input", also das, wie wenn man den PC gar nicht anmacht, den Monitor aber schon.

Habe von HWV noch ein paar kleinere Teile mitbekommen, muss davon
vllt. noch was in den PC rein?

Hier ein paar Bilder davon:

Imageshack - abcd0012s
Imageshack - abcd0013fvb
Imageshack - abcd0014m
Imageshack - abcd0015u


Ich bitte um Hilfe, es ist echt wichtig!

Danke!

MfG


----------



## tuner-andy (11. August 2009)

Also eigl. nicht denn wenn da was reingehören würde dann hätten die das bestimmt eingebaut! 

Haste mal bei Hardwareversand angerufen? 

Weil so wie es aussieht scheint da nichts zu fehlen also kannst du nichts falsch gemacht haben! 

Vorallem: ging der oder hat er beim ersten in Betrieb nehmen schon nicht funktioniert?

Weil dann hat HWV irgendwas falsch gemacht! 

Mfg


----------



## Xyra (11. August 2009)

Also, ich hab den das erste mal angeschlossen und das erste mal angemacht.
Und dann ging das Bild nicht. Es war also das erste Mal. Habe noch nicht
bei HWV angerufen, weil die bestimmt sagen, dass ich den dann
zurückschicken soll und das dauert ja dann auch seine Zeit. dachte vllt.,
dass ich das selber beheben kann. Hmm, vom Netzteil gehen noch viele
Stecker aus, die einfach zusammengebündelt sind und einige nicht eingesteckt, soweit ich das sehen kann sind vom Netzteil aus an der
festplatte, dem Laufwerk und an der GraKa Stecker eingesteckt. Die
restlichen sind wie gesagt einfach zuammengebbündelt und liegen da rum^^.
Was ist mit diesem breiten kabel, das ist das 3. von den Bildern, muss das
nicht noch beim Mainboard rein?


----------



## DMC (11. August 2009)

hm hatte sich ja wohl erledigt...eigt müssten sie den PC so ausliefern das du gleich loslegen kannst.
ANrufen udn rabatz machen  schau nochmal nach ob das DVI Kabel im Monitor richtig steckt


----------



## tuner-andy (11. August 2009)

Also bei einem Zusammenbau eines Rechners durch ein Versandhaus sollten eigl. keine Arbeiten an den Kunden übertragen werden. Ansonsten könnte man es ja gleich selber machen. 

Zu dem Bild da ist für mich leider nicht wirklich was zu erkennen. 

Also ich würde bei HWV anrufen und nix mehr am PC machen weil ich find das ne frechheit wenn die einen PC schicken der nicht mal geht! 

Mfg 

EDIT: Ich würde nicht weiter nachschauen sondern die Verantwortlichen dazu befragen!


----------



## Kozel (11. August 2009)

ist beim monitor vielleicht der falsche input gewählt(sofern der monitor den mehrere hat) und der pc schickt bilder an den monitor, während der monitor auf daten von einem anderen kanal wartet


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Kannst du mal die Hardware aufzählen, die du nun hast?


----------



## wodkatonic (11. August 2009)

Probier es mal mit einem CMOS Clear


----------



## Malkav85 (11. August 2009)

Jede moderne Grafikkarte hat 2 Anschlüsse hinten für je 2 Monitore. Versuch doch einfach mal den anderen Anschluss. 

Sollte dann immer noch kein Bild zu sehen sein, liegts wohl am PC.


----------



## Xyra (11. August 2009)

Hi,

also danke an alle schonmal für die Bemühungen!

Ich habe bei HWV angerufen und nachgefragt, der Typ meinte da sofort,
dass ich den PC zurückschicken soll, die gucken dann nach, was damit ist.
Dann hab ich halt noch gefragt, was ich selbst daran vllt. ausprobieren
könnte und er meinte dann, ich soll alle Teile einzeln ausbauen und dann
eben ausprobieren, ob er läuft und so gucken, was kaputt ist.
Das mache ich aber nicht, sollen die machen^^

Ich finds auch ne Fechheit, dass das Ding nich geht, obwohl ich den
zusammenbauen hab lassen von denen.

Das mit den zwei Anschlüssen ist ne gute Idee, ich hab halt einfach den
Monitorstecker in den blauen Stecker hinten am PC eingesteckt.

Zudem ging sogar das DvD-Laufwerk überhaupt nicht, das konnte man
nicht öffnen und geblinkt hat die Lampe davon auch nicht.
Also ist das eh noch nen Grund, ihn da wieder hinzuschicken.
Die Kühler liefen aber alle auch.

Ich hab den PC jetzt aber einfach wieder eingepackt und startklar für die
Retoure gemacht, der wird dann morgen einfach wieder zurückgeschickt,
dann sollen die das machen!

Wen es interessiert, hier nochmal die Komponenten von meinem neuen
PC:

AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition AM3 BOX
ASUS M4A78 Pro
4096MB-KIT A-Data PC6400/800,CL 5
Coolermaster Elite 330 ohne Netzteil schwarz
Corsair CX400W 400 Watt
HIS HD 4850 IceQ4, GDDR3 512MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCIe
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS
LG GH22NS40/NS30 bare schwarz SATA II
Vista Home Premium 64-Bit mit Win7 Upgrade

Ich danke euch nochmal für eure Hilfe!

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Die haben bestimmt ein paar Stecker nicht eingesteckt. 

Jep, schick den zurück, für Pfusch sollen die selbst gerade stehen.


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Kann auch beim versand passiert sein. Die Transportdienste sind alle etwas unfaehig. Habe schon genung mit denen erlebt.


----------



## Xyra (11. August 2009)

Ja, das ist schon schlimm, vorallem kostet das ganze Prozedere viel Zeit
und Nerven, aber was will man machen.
Wenn ihr wollt, halte ich euch zu diesem Thema auf dem Laufenden.

MfG


----------



## riedochs (11. August 2009)

Waere schoen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. August 2009)

Jep, halte uns aktuell.


----------



## tuner-andy (11. August 2009)

Gute Idee!


----------



## Xyra (12. August 2009)

Alles klar, das mache ich dann 

Ich hätte noch ne Zwischenfragem weil es mich doch interessiert, wodran das jetzt lag
(der PC ist inzwischen auf dem Weg zu HWV zurück):

Da sich das Laufwerk auch nicht öffnen lies, wollte ich mal wissen, ob man das vllt. erst im BIOS
oder so einstellen muss, dass sich das öffnen soll, wenn man auf den Knopf drückt, der am Laufwerk dran ist? Oder muss das immer funktionieren, auch wenn Vista noch nicht drauf ist und
das BIOS noch nicht eingestellt ist?

Danke!


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

Könnte am Netzteil liegen, an der Kabeln, kann man so nicht sagen.
Mal sehen, was der Shop antworten wird.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2009)

Die Zusammenstellung ist ordentlich 

Zum DVD Laufwerk. Wenn es auch nicht beim Starten im ersten Bildschirm angezeigt wird und kein Lämpchen blinkt, dann ist der Stromstecker a) nicht reingesteckt oder b) defekt (wenn reingesteckt). 

Zumindest sollte man doch meinen, das es fähige Techniker in so einer Firma gibt -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zumindest sollte man doch meinen, das es fähige Techniker in so einer Firma gibt -.-


 
Na ja, vergessen kann mans mal mit dem Stecker.


----------



## Malkav85 (12. August 2009)

oh ja, das stimmt *verlegen gugg* ^^


----------



## Xyra (12. August 2009)

Okay gut, da ich am PC selbst ja nichts verändert habe, außer, dass ich ihn
normal eingestckt habe, kann es ja eig. nich am mir liegen, sondern an denen 

Also kann es aber nicht am BIOS oder so liegen, dass dies das Laufwerk nicht
erkennt oder so, oder?

Zum fehlenden Monitorbild: Wahrscheinlich hätte ich einfach so einen von den mitgelieferten Zusatzstecker zwischen Monitorstecker und einem der
Stecker am PC für den Monitor stecken sollen, dann hätte das vllt. geklappt,
aber da ich immer den ganz normalen Stecker für den Monitor benutzt hab,
hab ich das i-wie nicht gerafft. Naja, mal gucken was die sagen


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, vergessen kann mans mal mit dem Stecker.



Besser als verkehrt herum


----------

